# Any 'secrets' to keep my poodle's fur brown?



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Her fur has been gradually fading. And her nose too which is now a dark liver color. 

I've tried researching if it's food or anything in the environment causing the color change but someone told be all dark colored poodles will fade (but she's barely 2 years old???). 

Anyway, I'd like to ask if that happens with show poodles and do they work around it r is fading acceptable? Or are their genes so good that they don't fade? Are there certain foods that can maintain their darker color or shampoos that can help 'add back' some of the brown?

Tattooing my dog's nose is out of the question. The fading of the fur is not even, now she has a pale patch on her head, so I'm wondering is I can do anything to make her look better.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Browns are notorious for fading, as are blacks and reds. It's genetic. I've always wanted either a jet black or a dark Chocolate, but I know the odds of them staying that way are slim. What do the parents look like, especially as they've aged? On the other hand, creams often develop apricot spots/splotches/tinges to their hair, as my minipoo is doing. He's now 4.5 years old.

Please check your PM.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Chris Christensen makes some color enhancing shampoos that would probably help the color to look richer. Short of actually dying it, that's probably about as good as you can get. They also make color chalks and a nose treatment if you wanted to take it that far..

I wouldn't trust any food that claimed to affect color.. Just feed a healthy diet and keep the coat in good condition so it stays at its best.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't know that about poodles "it's interesting" are there other breeds that do that, fade??


For something you could look into to help with the color (henna) and you have to be careful since lots of henna products is mixed with fillers of chemicals.. One site is mehandi.com has pure henna and they have recipies to get different colors to include browns. Something natural to look into.. They do tatoos with it, so you may or may not beable to stain the nose area.. The customer service is really helpful Id give them a call.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Almost all reds fade, and usually by 2 years old or sooner. Its extremely hard to dye a red and get the color right. You dont see "colored" poodles out there being specialed in the conformation ring, only blacks and whites. Poodles start showing at 6 months and hopefully finish their championship quickly. Retired by two years old. Lol I have used the CC color enhancing shampoos, no help IMO. Unfortunately, nothing you can do. I do see more mini's hold color longer than standards, by far.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I didn't know that about poodles "it's interesting" are there other breeds that do that, fade??


I'm not sure about all breeds, but my wolf dog started off a dark read, and was almost tan at 11.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I use the Chris Christensen stuff for the show ring. Armani is a sabled red and white. The white could always be brighter, so I use the White in White. His red sunburns because he's outside so much, so I use the Gold on Gold - it does make a difference, but I wouldn't call it a huge difference. It improves the richness of his color, and makes it almost sparkle. But it doesn't change the color.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I didn't know that about poodles "it's interesting" are there other breeds that do that, fade??
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Eskies get what is called snow nose, jet black nose turn bronze or even lighter in some cases.


----------



## dexterborg (Nov 16, 2012)

Spray paint!! hehe - Its just a joke don't actually do it LOL


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Tyrosine is an amino acid that is supposed to keep black dogs from fading to red. You feed double the requirement or something and I was about to do so when I read that black can be either genetic black or genetic red. Guessing Max may be a genetic red black dog as when his undercoat is old it fades to red. Has tyrosine supplementation been tried on other types of fading?

Lots of dog breed colors depend on fading. Kerry blues, blue poodles, Yorkshire terriers off hand.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kelp might help also. I know lots use it for keeping fawns richer or more reddish and darkening or keeping brindled dark. I believe you do normal the suggested dose for darkening.


----------

